# Kanji help - knife ID



## David M (Apr 1, 2022)

Was watching a YT vid following the chefs of Cote NY. Grabbed a blurry screenshot. Looked like a western handle. Anyone know what knives these chefs use?
thanks!


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 1, 2022)

Masamoto Sohonten it looks like


----------



## David M (Apr 1, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> Masamoto Sohonten it looks like


Ah cool! Looks like it! 

I’m guessing some sort of suji? Looks too long to be a pairing knife.


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 1, 2022)

The flat spine makes me think it's a suji that's been sharpened down a bunch and lost a lot of height. Could also be a long petty but I think suji is more likely.

Here's Masamoto's product list, in case you wanted to have a gander.


----------



## David M (Apr 1, 2022)

Not sure if I can post links here (I’ll delete the post if not), but this looks like a similar shape… some bad translation from Rakuten, but maybe it?



https://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-tyubou-byonho/masamoto-ct5424/


----------



## Greasylake (Apr 1, 2022)

Here's an English listing for you, same knife. It's their suji.









Masamoto CT Prime High-Carbon Steel Japanese Chef's Slicer(Sujihiki) 240mm CT5424


Masamoto knives have been historically used as the Highest-Integrity Professional Chef Knife Brand in Japan (refer to the bottom of this page). The Masamoto "CT" Prime High carbon steel blade Western style Chef knives with full tang Red Sandalwood handle and welded non-seam stainless steel...




www.hocho-knife.com


----------



## Atso_J (Apr 1, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> Here's an English listing for you, same knife. It's their suji.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's either seen a lot of sharpening or been modified right off the bat as the spine is flat all the way and kissaki curves quite aggressively.


----------



## David M (Apr 1, 2022)

Does Masamoto have a line w 2 rivets in the handle? The one in the vid has only 2 rivets. And the cutting edge does sweep up like a slicer…

what does “purple pattern collar” translate from in Japanese? I found another that has similar markings on the top and bottom of the kanji.


----------

